# U.S. Crude Oil Production and Net Export Landmarks



## iPlug (Mar 28, 2019)

Interesting historic energy inflection landmark for the U.S.:

The U.S. is likely now a net exporter of crude oil, earlier than expected (last reported month was Feb 2019 and only a relatively tiny 176 thousand barrels per day net imported then):









https://www.eia.gov/dnav/pet/hist/LeafHandler.ashx?n=PET&s=MTTNTUS2&f=M

Also, we continue to set new records for U.S. oil production, recently 12.3 million barrels per day:










Would like to see further U.S. net oil exporter gains not so much due to the supply side, but the demand side with continued rapid growth in BEV adoption.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't have links and proof to back it up, but I've read and truly believe we could have always likely produced everything we need if we wanted to, but that wouldn't have always been good for prices and would not likely have made near as many oil millionaires if we'd had ample supply and not driven prices up at different times.


----------

